# vulcan arms



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Well we were going to go to spain for xmas but have had to change plans due to work, so we have booked to stay at the vulcan arms cl,I was just looking for reasurance that we will be ok over there for a few days over the xmas break. :?: 
chris


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Is that the one on the east coast? If it was then I was there last weekend.
Let me know..


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*vulcan arms cl*

Hi Buttons, yup thats the one right next to the power station (we should be ok for our hook-up lol) my lad lives up there in Ipswich with his family so we wont be too far away from them, I was a bit worried about the pitches being a bit of a problem as they are on grass and not too level are they ok,will I need extra blocks?
cheers
chris


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

That’s good I know it well, as I said we were there last weekend, I did enquire about the Christmas period myself but it is fully booked.

The Vulcan is a great little pub, stands on its own adjacent to the sea at Sizewell. Trevor the landlord arranges some fantastic Friday night raves, he used to play base guitar in a previous life and still does on some Fridays. I have not visited during Christmas but I’m sure that part will be ok. The food in the pub is excellent also, with a good choice. 

The CL is just up a slope from the car park, on grass with electric. I did slip a bit on the entry slope but not a problem if you take a run at it. From the top of the slope the ground is fairly level, however the site will be full so choice of a perfectly flat bit could be limited, your normal blocks should be fine though to get you perfectly flat.
Not sure if you will be doing any sightseeing but the area is brilliant, probably not at its best in December but still in my top five places to visit. 
Sizewell has a few cottages a large car park and a beach cafe that should be open for breakfast.
Leiston not a tourist town but does have take away’s and shops. It has a car park behind the supermarket that will take a motor home no prob’s. 
Aldeburgh great place, pubs eating and a dispute around motor homes wild camping along the sea wall. That has now been stopped but ample parking is still available at the far end of the high street. Very popular town always worth a visit.
Thorpness is an easy walk or cycle from Sizewell, beautiful little place.
Minsmere bird sanctuary next door. In fact most of the Suffolk cost is the place that time forgot.
Snape Maltings, this is between Sizewell and Ipswich whatever else you do, make sure and take your partner here, ample parking and she will give you a bit of peace and quiet for an hour, you can have a half in the adjacent pub while she looks around.
My son lives a bit further afield beyond the reach of the motor home, but we do still try to get out to Chicago a couple of times each year to visit him.
Have a great Christmas, might call in for a quickie if we are down that way.
Buttons


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Buttons, thanks very much for the info looks like we have nothing to worry about other than the weather eh? anyway have a good xmas and maybe we will catch up with you at Shepton mallet in Jan.
cheers
chris


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Do not forget your bins as the wild life is superb.

Just go behind the Power Station and look out onto the inlet and outlet rigs, its suprising what you will see.

If you like to fish due to the water temp you can catch some great fish off the beach.

U can walk for miles along the grass either way from the site and if Sizewell T is open the Fish and Chips are great.

Don't forget to if you are taking a m/h into the great town of Ipswich you can park at the Tesco park and ride but not the others.

Aldebugh you can still park on the sea wall but not overnight.

Enjoy Suffolk


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*vulcan*

Hi Andy and Shirley, thanks for the extra info will make the most of our time there, we did have a superb w/e at Aldeburgh back last may bank hols before the poo hit the councils fan and spoilt a great venue for us motorhomers  
cheers
chris


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi AndrewandShirley 
Don't make it sound too good or we will be overrun with motorhomes, no room for us :roll: 
That Tesco park and ride sounds like a good option to visit Ipswitch, I will give that a try next time. 
Buttons


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi been on the Vulcan CL in my RV, didn't make a dent in the grass.  the landlord told me even in wet weather its the same. Probably more like compacted sand than dirt.

Olley


----------

